# A Quik Question



## kingkong89 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello I Am Currently A 1st Degree Black Belt In Karate And Was Wondering Where I Could Get Information, Good Information On Grappaling If Anyone Could Help Me Out Thanx.


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2007)

kingkong89 said:


> Hello I Am Currently A 1st Degree Black Belt In Karate And Was Wondering Where I Could Get Information, Good Information On Grappaling If Anyone Could Help Me Out Thanx.


 
There are a ton of sources available.  What exactly is it that you're looking for?

Mike


----------



## kingkong89 (Feb 1, 2007)

I Am Looking For Mostly Submission Tech Or Choke Holds


----------



## MJS (Feb 1, 2007)

kingkong89 said:


> I Am Looking For Mostly Submission Tech Or Choke Holds


 
If you're looking for an online source in which you can learn techniques from, the best source you could ever find, is a live instructor.  Attempting to learn from a book, tape, dvd, or online clip, while they're good reference guides, learning from them is not the way to go.  This probably isn't what you want to hear, but trust me, you'll get more from a solid instructor who can show you how to properly apply the moves.

Mike


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2007)

MJS said:


> If you're looking for an online source in which you can learn techniques from, the best source you could ever find, is a live instructor. Attempting to learn from a book, tape, dvd, or online clip, while they're good reference guides, learning from them is not the way to go. This probably isn't what you want to hear, but trust me, you'll get more from a solid instructor who can show you how to properly apply the moves.


 
Agreed.  Most grappling moves are very safe when done properly and  very dangerous when done incorrectly.  Please find a competent and qualified instructor who will teach you how to grapple safely.


----------



## kosho (Feb 2, 2007)

*The Path to Black Belt Series:* 
White to Blue and Blue to Purple series available on DVD. Complete demonstrations of techniques required to achieve belt progression in the Pedro Sauer Jiu-Jitsu Association

http://www.pedrosauer.com

This is a great DVD....

I agree you need someone to help you out in the long run, but you have time in the martial arts, so this should help...
kosho


----------



## rutherford (Feb 2, 2007)

kingkong89,

I couldn't find any information on makaji damashi kan karate jujitsu.  Could you tell me a bit about it?  Is there grappling, groundfighting in the curiculum?

What kinds of grappling do you do at your mixed martial arts school?  

It's really impossible to answer your question without a bit more information on your background and what type of information you're looking for.


----------



## kingkong89 (Feb 3, 2007)

i do understand the best way to learn is a live instructor all i am looking for is some resources to study, i have an instructor to learn from i am only looking for some small information. to rutherford makaji damashi kan is not a big time dojo, it is a small one in the town of greenfield ohio, try image search yahoo and type in soke terry wilson you should be able to find information on him. i have been with him for 11 years and i study in grappaling in the traditional way, with only submissions, no strikes or tackles like ufc. hope i could help you


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 3, 2007)

I think the first thing you need to look at is that submissions are the end state, not what you should be focused on at all in the beginnning.  Positional grappling is far more important then submissions, which on there own, are next to useless.

That said, I imagein you would be able to find resources on High school wrestling fairly easy.  This material would most likely be far more beneficial then a submission book as it will cover drills and training games, not just techniques like a lot of Submission books do.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 3, 2007)

*



The Path to Black Belt Series: 
White to Blue and Blue to Purple series available on DVD. Complete demonstrations of techniques required to achieve belt progression in the Pedro Sauer Jiu-Jitsu Association

http://www.pedrosauer.com

This is a great DVD....

I agree you need someone to help you out in the long run, but you have time in the martial arts, so this should help...
kosho
		
Click to expand...

I agree. as a pedro sauer blue belt this was instrumental in my training. also, it is good to start with as it has tons of stand up self defense that get you used to grappling if you haven't before.*


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I think the first thing you need to look at is that submissions are the end state, not what you should be focused on at all in the beginnning. Positional grappling is far more important then submissions, which on there own, are next to useless.


 
I agree!! You took the words right out of my mouth!!!

Mike


----------



## kingkong89 (Feb 3, 2007)

i do fine in the beggining it is once i get on the ground i need work on submissions instead of using my brut strength, even though i do well that way


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello,  Sign up for JUDO!   You will be surprize how effective this Martial art can be!

besides learning how to fall and roll,   in grabbling the first thing you need to learn is takedowns....this is what JUDO is all about (well a part of JUDO).

They teach ground skills, choking skills, pinning skills.  Also you will find...you will be able to throw someone "gently" or with force!

Only way you will know how effective JUDO can be is to take classes...JUDO will teach you what you want to learn here.......Just my thoughts on this..........Aloha


----------

